# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения > Игры и Конкурсы >  Придумай название

## Asteriks

*Цель игры - придумать название картинке. Играем на 1-5. Первый игрок помещает смешную картинку, следующие 5 придумывают ей оригинальное название. Ставим номера. Пятый игрок пишет название и  добавляет следующую картинку. Игра для развития сообразительности и поднятия настроения.* 

*ВНИМАНИЕ! Картинка не должна содержать надписей!*

----------


## Sanych

1. Ушки-плюшки

----------


## Asteriks

2. Свой среди чужих, чужой среди своих

----------


## Akasey

3. Волк в стаде овец

----------


## Stych

4.Гламурная киса.

----------


## Akasey

5. Маскировка

----------


## MOHAPX

1. Казанова в морге

----------


## Asteriks

2. Умер от любви, прошу считать членом БРСМ

----------


## Akasey

3. Старый, лысый, мёртвый, а всё о том же...

----------


## Asteriks

4. Действие Виагры...

----------


## MOHAPX

5. Черные дни старика Хоттабыча

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Akasey

1. Держи меня соломинка, держи....

----------


## Asteriks

2. Большой птице - большие крылья...

----------


## MOHAPX

3. Горит макдональдс, и что б никаких пожарных тут!!!

----------


## Пацаваца

4.возлюбленный поёт сиренаду под окном

----------


## Akasey

5. Новое приготовление лешёшек

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## MOHAPX

1. Новая лада калина, с двумя подвесками))

----------


## Пацаваца

2.Размножение машин

----------


## Asteriks

3. Сиамские близнецы: резина одна на двоих

----------


## Stych

4.Инь-Янь.

----------


## Пацаваца

5.Качели

Картинка должна быть без надписей.

----------


## Asteriks



----------


## Akasey

1. *JAH*Растаман

----------


## MOHAPX

2. Прапрапрапрапрадедушка Боба Марли

----------


## Sanych

3. Семён Семёныч, что у вас с головой?
    Деньги.

----------


## MOHAPX

4. Растаман I

----------


## Akasey

5. Я летела с сеновала тормозила головой

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Asteriks

1. Какое небо голубое... Ну, почему я не птица?

----------


## MOHAPX

2. Ивааааан-Цааревиииич!

----------


## Akasey

3. Сижу в кукурузе!!!! Сижу в кукурузе!!!!

----------


## Sanych

4 Сижу в кукурузе на кремлёвской диете. Пузик иссох.

----------


## Asteriks

5. Ква-а-а-ситься не с кем.. Все в кукурузе...

----------


## vova230

1. Птичий грипп со свинячим подружились

----------


## Pasha_49

2. Мы за безопасные поцелуи!

----------


## MOHAPX

3. Недавно прошла неделя моды в МЧС, были представлены респираторы от Юдашкина и Ковалли.

----------


## Sanych

4 Нам не страшен никакой
Ни куриный, ни свиной, 
И духи учителей
И даже пух от тополей

----------


## Asteriks

1. 
Чытаць, пісаць я не умею,
Не ходзіць гладка мой язык,
Бо толькі вечна ару, сею,
Бо я мужык, дурны мужык.
(Я. Колас, Верш "Мужык")

----------


## Пацаваца

2.Бацька Махно

----------


## Holper

3. Еда!.. }

----------


## GRAF

4. Кризиса нет, кризиса нет, кризиса нет и не будет!!!!!

----------


## Пацаваца

5.Кто-то какает в жите

----------


## Asteriks

1. Каждый Бобик в своём гараже - ЛЕВ!

----------


## Akasey

2. Царь зверей

----------


## Holper

3. На нашем кресле вы будете байкером!

----------


## Akasey

4. Подготовка к ГранПри Урюпинск

----------


## MOHAPX

5. Хазаина НЭТ! Йа за нэго! Падхадзы дарагой!

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Asteriks

1. На пути к истине... только кто?

----------


## Holper

2. Учитесь салаги!

----------


## Sanych

3. БезОлкОгОльнОе надо пить, дети мои!!!

----------


## Akasey

4. По чём опиум для народа!!!

----------


## Asteriks

5. Эх, житие мое....

----------


## Sanych

1. Апупеть обломище!!

----------


## Stych

2. Вот попал так попал!

----------


## Marusja

3. Везде этот фейс-контроль!

----------


## Asteriks

4. Ой, бли-и-и-н!....

----------


## Sanych

Учёные и министры выясняют почему у ворона красный галстук "бабочка"

----------


## fIzdrin

как онотоле ообойти?
вы подскажите мне грачи.

----------


## Holper

3. ГОЛАКТЕКООПАСНОСТЕ111АДИН! 1АДИНАДИНАДИН!!1111!!!!!111

----------


## Asteriks

4.
Не до девок нам сейчас,
Перекрыть бы Сашке газ...

----------


## Asteriks

5. От Холпера:
 - Сколько
 - $100
 - Почему так дорого?
 - Потому что вас двое!

5. От Астерикс:
Ребус: Онотоле Рас-путин

----------


## Akasey

1. А в рюкзачке то кто?

----------


## fIzdrin

2. ну давай выбирай:соска или то,что в руке.

----------


## Asteriks

3. Ну, поехали уже!

----------


## Jemal

4. ЩаС уха адГрызу!

Саддистские наклонности, однако!

----------


## Akasey

5. дай кусочек, ну дай!!!!

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Jemal

1. "Звезда в шоке"

----------


## Asteriks

2. Стоять не можешь - сиди...

(Уинстон Черчилль, скончался в 90 лет.  61-ый Премьер-министр Великобритании)

----------


## Akasey

3. Три старушки вечерком вязали поздно вечерком

----------


## Jemal

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Akasey

1. Караул!!!!! Грабють!!!!

----------


## Asteriks

2. Счас как дам, так в ауте будешь!

Где остроумные придумывальщики названий? Вот вам:

----------


## Jemal

1. "Корейская кухня"

----------


## vova230

2. В тесноте да не в обиде.

----------


## Akasey

3. Тушеные собачки по корейски

----------


## Asteriks

4. Дети, кушайте кашку, а то никогда не вырастете большими! (Реклама для малышей на Форуме )

----------


## Akasey

5. Змей Горыныч

----------


## Asteriks

1. Ну, погодите, соседи!

----------


## Jemal

2. Альтернатива дрели

----------


## GRAF

> 2. Альтернатива дрели



Может точнее перфоратора????)))

_GRAF добавил 13.07.2009 в 17:31_
А вообще-то его поставили подслушивать, а он ............

----------


## Asteriks



----------


## Akasey

1. Охраняя сон...

----------


## Sanych

2. Опять мне манки не оставил, ууу

----------


## Akasey

3. Спи моя радость усни...

----------


## Asteriks

Придумывем!

----------


## vova230

Мыльные гонки

----------


## Asteriks

Зигзаг удачи

----------


## Адмирал

3 - скоро новый год

----------


## Akasey

4. Подскользнулся, упал, очнулся, гипс...

----------


## Irina

Ну кто ещё со мной будет держаться за воздух?

следующая:
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## vova230

И конец мой еще не конец, конец это чье-то начало

----------


## fIzdrin

ну,вот и все,
     ну,вот и все,
          ну,вот и все,
                              я ухожу из твоей жизни(с)

----------


## Адмирал

дёрни за ручку - получишь вздрючку
дёрни за ножку - дам по рожкам
дай монетку - отправлю за ветку...:89678967896789:

----------


## HARON

Закономерный конец Злого Модера.

----------


## Irina

А ведь была же возможность достойно повесится в холодильнике.

----------


## Alva

5. собаке собачья смерть (....ужас какой пишу)))

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Irina

Специальное предложение для каннибалов

----------


## Asteriks

КККолбаса для КККошек КККуклачёва

----------


## vova230

Колобок в батонах

----------


## Sadist

котопес после мясорубки))4

----------


## HARON

Молодой Пяточок.

----------


## HARON

[spoiler][Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ][/spoiler]

----------


## Irina

Все лучшие марафонцы родом из Африки

----------


## Asteriks

Ну вот.. А говорил: "Корову купим... Молоко будет..." А оно вон что выросло!

----------


## Irina

Оказывается не одних волков ноги кормят!!!

----------

